# Hornady Lock n Load Ammo Factory



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone used this thing? It looks impressive but at $1,000 I am not sure how much ammo you would have to reload before you break even.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Have it, minus the auto shell feeder and the bullet feeder. It's a 2 hand operation without the fancy feeders. one sets the bullet, and the new case, the other operating the handle. Adds a couple seconds to have to place the parts.
As for the long term value, it depends. It costs me roughly 35 cents to make a 30-06 round, about 25 cents to make a 223, and about 12-20 cents to make any pistol cartridge. Rifles, 10mm and 380 pay off real quick, 9mm, not so much, but I still make 9mm in bulk because I prefer to only shoot stuff I make.
During the 2012 madness, I wasn't affected, and my low cost production left me the last guy standing at the range most days.

Edit: Found the picture I posted a couple months back


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

do you need to change out/purchase different parts for different rounds?


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Other than the obvious die sets, you'll change the $10-15 shell plates to match the case, the powder drop internals (included) for rifle/pistol. the Primer feed (included) for large/small primers.
Changing the parts are easy, the time consuming part is always fine tuning the powder drop. I keep saying I'm going to get a few case activated drops for my most common rounds so I only have to verify & make slight adjustments when changing between rounds.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have this particular press, but I do have 95% Hornady press and mostly their equip. Love it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I just loaded 500 rounds of .45acp on my Lock-N-Load progressive today. Without the bullet and case feeders it runs under $400, takes a bit longer to use but you can still knock out about 300 rounds an hour with frequent checks and inspections of powder charge and bullet seating. You do need different shell plates, but some interchange like 9mm and .223.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the lock n load single stage press and I am in heaven. I would imagine the progressive would be very quick to set up although the lock n load feature not quite the boon to you as it would be for the single stage guys. Maybe I am old school but I prefer the single stage over the progressive considering the price difference. Now were I a competitive shooter that expended a 1000 rounds a week training and then burned up about that much at a competiton then I would probably be able to justify the increased cost for a progressive press.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't have much that I would be able to reload. I standardized my handguns on 9mm Luger and have a 7.62x54r rifle which I don't think I would be able to reload as well as a shotgun that again wouldn't be able to reload. I also have a .22LR which I am not sure would be economical anyway. I guess it would only be the 9mm that I would be reloading so I am not sure it makes sense now that I think of it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I don't have much that I would be able to reload. I standardized my handguns on 9mm Luger and have a 7.62x54r rifle which I don't think I would be able to reload as well as a shotgun that again wouldn't be able to reload. I also have a .22LR which I am not sure would be economical anyway. I guess it would only be the 9mm that I would be reloading so I am not sure it makes sense now that I think of it.


Assuming you had a supply of 7.62x54r brass, why couldn't you do that?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> Has anyone used this thing? It looks impressive but at $1,000 I am not sure how much ammo you would have to reload before you break even.


Reloading, you never "break even". You just shoot more. Which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought these during the Sandy Hook panic. Actually surprised I found the Pro 1000, reloading stuff was as rare as ammo at that time. I got it from midway and the price wasn't jacked one dime. May have just been lucky at right place, right time. Haven't set them up though as I lost my hobby room to grandkids. I guess we're having fun though.

Shot Shell Reloading Press - Lee Precision

Pro 1000 38 Special - Lee Precision


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

If you're concerned with the price of the Lock N Load AP then you don't need one. The idea behind these presses is that you need to load a large volume of ammo in a relatively short amount of time. To be honest anyone shooting the volume of ammo that that press can turn out should not be concerned about the price of the press. It's a time saver and that's why it's so expensive. I used to shoot trap competitively (ATA) and would burn through 3000-5000 12ga shells in a season. That's approximately 1000 shells per month which really isn't much compared to the shooters that will fire that in a weekend. I would go to all of the big shoots within driving distance including state shoots in NY, PA, Eastern Zone shoot, and Northeast Grand. I needed a press to reload all those shells so I went out and got me a Ponsness & Warren 800C, P&W is considered the Cadillac of shotgun reloading progressive presses and they are expensive. Since I stopped being a competitive shooter (mostly due to family obligations and budgetary restrictions) that press sits in my shop virtually unused and I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 5000 12ga shells ready to go should I decide to pick up my trap gun again. The point here being that when I was shooting a high volume of shells I needed a quality progressive press or I would spend all my non shooting time loading. These presses are meant for shooters who reload to save money on ammo not for reloaders who enjoy the process and only shoot a small volume of ammo. Only you can determine how much you shoot and whether or not you can justify the expense. That all being said, you need to look at your reloading equipment as an investment just like you would any other tools. When you buy a new table saw do you say "it's going to take me 1yr for this thing to pay for itself"? Or do you look at that tool and say "I'm glad I spent the money on a quality tool that will last me the rest of my life"? I don't factor the cost of equipment into my reloading at all just like I don't factor the cost of my tools into whatever I may be working on.

For those of us that are not competitive shooters but still fire a significant amount of ammo, the standard Lock N Load progressive (without all the bells and whistles) or a turret press will suffice. If you go with the standard Lock N Load progressive you can always add the case and bullet feeders later if you find your volume increases.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For amateurs like me a single stage made by Lee will get the job done.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For amateurs like me a single stage made by Lee will get the job done.


I doubt very seriously that you're an amateur. You've probably forgotten more about handloading than most people will ever know. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a single stage press and it's what I recommend when people ask about beginner equipment. I use a single stage for almost all my centerfire rifle ammo, the exception being .223 Rem plinking ammo which is loaded on a turret press. I really don't understand the need to speed the process up so much as it's a really good way to introduce mistakes into the process. The other part of the problem is by the time you find the mistake you may have already loaded a bunch of ammo. Nothing wrong with a progressive for an experienced loader but for a beginner it may be a recipe for disaster.

-Infidel


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Before I bought the progressive I used three single stage presses, I still use them for most rifle ammo. I liked being able to set up my dies and leave them while changing between different operations, the Lock-N-Load was not in existence when I started reloading and old single stage presses could be found for $20.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While you may be able to load faster you will still need to clean and size your brass before reloading it which is half the work.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> While you may be able to load faster you will still need to clean and size your brass before reloading it which is half the work.


The press sizes it as part of the operation, and while cleaning it makes it purtier you can reload dirty brass, especially with carbide dies without any negative effect.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The main reason I have reloading equip (single stage too) is if the SHTF. same for the shot shell press. I use it to stay proficient.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I just loaded 1000 rounds of .45 acp for under $200 and that included buying once fired brass, bullets, primers, and powder. The brass will be good for between 10-20 loadings and the next time I load it the cost will be $5 per 50, I reload because I am cheap and like to shoot. If I had time to cast my own bullets the cost would be even lower.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have loaded for years on a single stage press but finally purchased a Dillon 550B, Its not an auto indexing progressive but I didnt see the need to have one. I will only be loading pistol rounds on it as I like to do my rifle loads 1 at a time. I also have the Lee Breechlock hand press that I can take with me in SHTF.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Infidel is right. Once I stopped shooting competitively, the RL550B got less use. Nowadays it takes longer to use up ammo, but it takes the same amount of time as it ever did to reload same. The ol' RL is caliber convertible pretty easy, and a powder measure for each caliber. Spendy, I know, but I've always spent my tax refunds the last forty five years on something durable and useful. Just kept adding on. 12 and 20 ga MEC Jrs for shotshells. Dillon notwithstanding, an RCBS Rockchucker is on the bench, as well as a Lee single stage, and one of those hand presses, which is useful for when you stop smoking and need to size and decap 38-55 brass whilst watching a movie.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I have loaded for years on a single stage press but finally purchased a Dillon 550B, Its not an auto indexing progressive but I didnt see the need to have one. I will only be loading pistol rounds on it as I like to do my rifle loads 1 at a time. I also have the Lee Breechlock hand press that I can take with me in SHTF.


I've been toying with the idea of picking up one of those breechlock hand presses for some time. I like the portability of it and think it would be great in a bug out situation. Would also make a great secondary loading option for your BOL if necessary. Alas, too many other things to buy first for me, the breechlock will have to wait a bit.

-Infidel


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> as well as a Lee single stage, and one of those hand presses, which is useful for when you stop smoking and need to size and decap 38-55 brass whilst watching a movie.


Oh you do that sorta thing too huh? I thought I was the only one that wasn't playing with a full deck. Lol.

Yeah I have a couple of those lee hand loaders and use the crap out of them. The older one is in the BOB gear but I still carry around the newer breech lock version and use it often. Those things are awful handy to have Infidel, and for the price you just cant beat them.


----------

